# Prohibit Dosage?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a 52 ounce packet of Prohibit (Levamisole) dewormer and need to know how much to mix and dose. The instructions for cattle say mix package with one quart of water, while the sheep instructions say mix with one gallon of water. Which do I use and then how many ccs for 50 Lb ND?
Thanks much.


----------



## Josie (Mar 30, 2012)

The packet should be mixed with 17 1/2 ounces of water. The dose for goats is 2cc/50# orally. Do not overdose this drug, use in pregnant does, or give if they are on antibiotics. You will need to weigh your goat in order to dose correctly...be pretty accurate, it is easy to overdose them with this drug.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Saved me from overdosing my goats ...
For the Prohibit I did not use the concentrated mix. I mixed it up pkg/gal water and dosed. Fecal test 10 days later showed me it worked just fine.
http://wpdga.com/resources/Goat_Med_Doses.pdf


----------

